# Sudden temp change



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I just noticed this late afternoon that my tank temp is on 78deg F. Is there any bad changes that could happen to my P's?

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Stress??


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

stress , less aggressive!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Nothing really bad would happen, i have had my tank temperature go up 12 degrees ferinhite... and my piranhas were ok.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

that small of a temp change shouldnt be a problem at all....particularly if it took a hour or so.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

A slight change in temp is not harmful at all. But if it was a dramatic change then it could cause ich and/or stress.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i should get a heater for a while. our climate here suddenly changed too for the past days.

thanks for all the responses.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What temp is your tank usually?

I have my pygo tank at 78.


----------

